# Transformer Pad TF300 vs. HP TP



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

So for 200, which was the best price I could find for my 32gb TP I do not have expandable memory or my screen to a TV but I must admit I love the webos and the possibility of android ICS and ubuntu. I also do not have a choice of a 150 dock which gives a usb, more battery, full keyboard, and a trackpad. So on that note what one is better? I almost feel like the TP is more for people are into this kinda of stuff for rooting and what not but I feel like there will be a lot of hacking and rooting done on the TF300 seeing how it is the only tablet that I have seen with a Tegra 3 next to the prime which had battery and wireless problems? I like to customize just about every gadget and hack it with things like ICS and Ubuntu but I feel like I wont have any of that option on the TF300. But the TF300 already has ICS so I am thinking it might be better but then again is 379 at best buy maybe cheaper on amazon or something. But I just want to know what you guys I think I feel the TP is great but in the long run maybe the TF300 due to all the extra features and its tegra 3.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

No love for the TF300 on here lol.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

bump


----------



## Droideka (Apr 3, 2012)

I am liking the TF3000. I don't care if it doesn't feel as "solid" as a metal prime. As far as I can tell it is identical in pretty much every other way, functionally, and the GPS actually seems to work, unlike the metal prime. I wouldn't even consider a TP at this point.


----------



## richajf (Jan 8, 2012)

I love my touchpad... But that being said, CM9 isn't without its issues/bugs. (no working camera or microphone, also kinda buggy wifi).

I've been eyeing a TF300 as an upgrade from my touchpad. Might end up waiting for the TF700 though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd go TF300. It's a great tablet and like said with the keyboard dock it must be even better. It received great reviews and even better reviews when using the keyboard.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I love my tf300 :-D


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Go with the TF300. The touchpad is a GREAT tablet, but I wouldnt recommend it unless you paid firesale prices which at this point isnt likely to happen ($100 for 16gb version, $150 for 32GB version). Mic and camera dont work in CM9 and the odd (for Android) screen size and resolution means you have a choice of either freakishly large UI elements (160DPI) or perfect sizing but with a broken Play Store (132DPI). The casing also is known to crack around the speakers and USB port.

I'm not trying to downplay the Touchpad, but for your money the TF300 is a much more solid investment since it was actually made to run Android and probably would have a much higher build quality.


----------



## SilentStormer (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a TF300, and while I cant really feel a connection to the value of it all that well (won it in a giveaway from Phandroid) I can tell you that my dad has the Prime and this thing performs just as well. Ive managed just as nice battery life as the Prime too. I'd go TF300 all the way as it isnt *that* much more expensive and it will defeinately be able to run the current Android OS for a year at least. Also the dev community is already thriving on the TF300 after only about a month and a halfs time. Go with the TP if you want, but it wont last you as long.


----------

